

MPEGLA says VP8/WEBM violate at least 12 patents - av500
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/News/Featured-News/WebM-Patent-Fight-Ahead-for-Google-76781.aspx

======
kierank
MPEG-LA licensing is a joy compared to the licensing of a certain pair of
audio codecs...

